
“iFactory: Inside Apple” will give us a tour inside Foxconn - matteodallombra
http://matteodallombra.net/2012/02/20/ifactory-inside-apple-will-give-us-a-tour-inside-foxconn/
======
michaelvanham
The actual abc news article: [http://abcnews.go.com/International/trip-
ifactory-nightline-...](http://abcnews.go.com/International/trip-ifactory-
nightline-unprecedented-glimpse-inside-apples-
chinese/story?id=15748745#.T0KBtPHlM65)

